# Help please! Crinone 8% Gel?



## Guest (Sep 10, 2008)

Hello ladies!

Is anyone on Crinone 8% Gel and if so  how many times a day are you prescribed to use it? Do you find the "installing" of it difficult ? I have an increased thrist any one else get this

Many many thanks with any advice and all the best for your 2ww .....it is sooooo difficult wishing you all the best and BFPs!!!!! 

DivaB x


----------



## skyeog (Jun 3, 2007)

Hi Lisa,

I used Crinone twice a day 12 hours apart. No difficulties administering it and no thirst.

Good Luck 

S xx


----------



## skyeog (Jun 3, 2007)

Hi DivaB,

It was the 8% too.

S xx


----------



## Sarah xo (Jun 9, 2008)

Hi

im taking it twice a day 12hours apart.  7am & 7pm.

feeling really thirsty in the mornings. 

this 2ww is killing me.  had transfer on 3rd september and told to test on 20th.  how long have you to wait before testing?    i suppose i its a bfn i will have a bleed before the 20th.


----------



## skyeog (Jun 3, 2007)

Hi Sarah,

I had treatment at Dundee too. I bled 2 days after stopping gel so knew it was all over. 9Wells say still to test on Saturday!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Good luck  

Sus x


----------



## OZNOB (Mar 15, 2008)

Hi Divab,

Try not to worry although I know how hard it is..... I only took it once a day and so did other people I know,
Sending you lots of love and


----------



## MyrnaH (Sep 10, 2008)

Hi DivaB,

I am on once a day (8%), that's what the hospital prescribed... so should be okay.

Good luck hun, I know 2WW is rubbish... it feels like a million years to me


----------



## cashone (Sep 27, 2008)

Can I join in?  My name is Cassandra.  I use it once a day.  I seem to get very thirsty and a lil crampy.


----------



## kitten77 (Nov 15, 2006)

im on this to and use it once a day. glad to hear (or not as the case may be) that you are crampy to, i started to worry about this as i was worried that its the AF showing her ugly head but not even a week in to the 2ww wait so could be a little early, so good to hear that others are experiencing this on this gel as well. 

thanks


----------

